# Galaxy Nexus not Picking up signal after returning to Stock



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello. I unrooted my galaxy nexus tonight following the guide here: http://www.droid-lif...-factory-state/

For some reason the fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip file would not flash properly so I had to extract it, and flash the files individually, which went fine. 4.0.2 booted up fine.

When booting up the phone, and going through the setup process, the phone will not activate. Everything else works, wifi, etc, but the phone picks up no reception; I have rebooted the phone several times, and still nothing. Is there something else I need to do? I'm trying a factory reset right now to see if that does anything, but I doubt it. Any ideas?

*****FIXED*******

Let me summarize this as best I can.

I follow the steps on the link above on droid-life. Here are the steps. I am running linux by the way, so if you are just replace fastboot with fastboot-linux in all steps and you are fine. Anyway, here are the steps:
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot oem lock

All these steps would work fine until I get to this step: "fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip" Once I got to that step, this is what would output as a result:

sudo ./fastboot-linux -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...: PRIMEKK15
Baseband Version.....: 
Serial Number........: 0146914C0401C019
--------------------------------------------
checking product... OKAY
checking version-bootloader... OKAY
checking version-baseband... FAILED

Device version-baseband is ''.
Update requires 'I515.EK02'.

In order to fix this, after I did these two steps:
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader

I re-flashed "radio-toro-i515.ek02.img";
I then did another bootloader reboot, ran: ./fastboot-linux -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip, and then, FINALLY, this outputed:

archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...: PRIMEKK15
Baseband Version.....: I515.EK02
Serial Number........: 0146914C0401C019
--------------------------------------------
checking product... OKAY
checking version-bootloader... OKAY
checking version-baseband... OKAY
checking version-cdma... OKAY
sending 'boot' (4074 KB)... OKAY
writing 'boot'... OKAY
sending 'recovery' (4406 KB)... OKAY
writing 'recovery'... OKAY
sending 'system' (325583 KB)... OKAY
writing 'system'... OKAY
erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
erasing 'cache'... OKAY
rebooting...

I am now running stock again, I picked up a 4g signal, and my device is now active.

Feel free to close this thread also if you like. Please pin just in case others run into this issue. Thanks.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it possible the modem's took but nothing else did? If so, your modem's might not be compatible with whatever ROM image you're on. Checks versions?

Also, I've heard of rare cases where leaving a SIM card in during a variety of flashes/wipes/etc. can cause it to go bad or deactivate. But I have no way of confirming this.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

burningembers said:


> Is it possible the modem's took but nothing else did? If so, your modem's might not be compatible with whatever ROM image you're on. Checks versions?
> 
> Also, I've heard of rare cases where leaving a SIM card in during a variety of flashes/wipes/etc. can cause it to go bad or deactivate. But I have no way of confirming this.


I'm trying to return to stock 4.0.2. I'm hoping the SIM card hasn't gone bad. I already had flashed at least two ROMs and Mods, so I don't think the modem is an issue. Of course, I don't know, because I haven't found someone else that has had this issue.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> Hello. I unrooted my galaxy nexus tonight following the guide here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/16/how-to-unroot-the-galaxy-nexus-re-lock-the-bootloader-and-return-to-a-factory-state/
> 
> For some reason the fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip file would not flash properly so I had to extract it, and flash the files individually, which went fine. 4.0.2 booted up fine.
> 
> When booting up the phone, and going through the setup process, the phone will not activate. Everything else works, wifi, etc, but the phone picks up no reception; I have rebooted the phone several times, and still nothing. Is there something else I need to do? I'm trying a factory reset right now to see if that does anything, but I doubt it. Any ideas?


Have you checked on the VZW web site to see if it shows up OK there ?


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Have you checked on the VZW web site to see if it shows up OK there ?


Yes, it is showing up there. By the way, when I tried to flash the recovery zip, here it what outputs: sudo ./fastboot-linux -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...: PRIMEKK15
Baseband Version.....:
Serial Number........: 0146914C0401C019
--------------------------------------------
checking product... OKAY
checking version-bootloader... OKAY
checking version-baseband... FAILED

Device version-baseband is ''.
Update requires 'I515.EK02'.

I am guessing because the version-baseband failed, this is why its not working. In the .zip of the factory .tga, there is no baseband in there, just boot.img, userdata.img, recover.img, and system.img. Could that be the issue? And if so, where can I find the correct baseband? However, if the baseband is "radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img" _that flashed just fine, so I'm not sure why its telling me its not there._


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, so apparently according to the instructions from the droid-life website, which are adb reboot bootloader
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot oem lock

_It appears that if I flash _radio-toro-i515.ek02.img and then attempt to fastboot-linux -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip that the file will then see the baseband i515.ek02. Does this mean I do not need to flash the radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img? I find that hard to believe since VZW runs CDMA.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, I think I figured it out. After following the steps above, I fleshed the i515.ek02.img again, after the radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img. It was only after refleshing ek02 that the -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip would actually flash properly. Not sure what that's about. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

After doing the steps in the post above, here is now what happens when i flash the .zip:

sudo ./fastboot-linux -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip
archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...: PRIMEKK15
Baseband Version.....: I515.EK02
Serial Number........: 0146914C0401C019
--------------------------------------------
checking product... OKAY
checking version-bootloader... OKAY
checking version-baseband... OKAY
checking version-cdma... OKAY
sending 'boot' (4074 KB)... OKAY
writing 'boot'... OKAY
sending 'recovery' (4406 KB)... OKAY
writing 'recovery'... OKAY
sending 'system' (325583 KB)... OKAY
writing 'system'... OKAY
erasing 'userdata'... OKAY
erasing 'cache'... OKAY
rebooting...

That looks like it should look, so after this phone boots up, I'll let you all knwo if its fixed.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

AND IT IS FIXED!!!!!!!!!! I am going to Update the OP; Any moderators that read this, feel free to Pin this if you think it should be pinned. Peace.


----------

